

Living it up with a Live Programming Language - seanmcdirmid
http://lampwww.epfl.ch/~mcdirmid/mcdirmid07live.pdf

======
seanmcdirmid
Note that the PDF includes quicktime movies (this was before youtube became
common place). You can only see these if you read the PDF in Acrobat with
quicktime installed; and even then you have to tell Acrobat that you trust the
document not to do anything bad (its no wonder noone includes movies in their
papers).

